# Dodgers: Do we need one on our boat?



## Boasun (Feb 10, 2007)

After seeing many boat with Dodgers and many without... Then looking at my older boat _(new to me)_ without a dodger. I started thinking... _and aspirin for the headache that thinking causes._
Now have owned the boat and live aboard for a year with no Dodger...
But checked with North sails and after lots & lots of dollars, There is a spanking new Dodger on my boat. 
The boat came with a Bimini but you can't really read the set of the sails with it in place.... And a dodger is a good place to store small munchkins and other things like keeping your rain gear handy, your chart board and so forth.

Oh it really rained hard this morning and not a drop of water came in through the Companionway. 

So to me it was worth it....

Would you acquire a Dodger for your boat??


----------



## zz4gta (Aug 15, 2007)

Absolutely not. Even if I had a bigger boat.


----------



## tomandchris (Nov 11, 2009)

I have a dodger and would not want to do without it. It extends our season a month and also allows for the uses you mentioned.

However, if I were doing a dodger from a sail maker I would get one that easily collapses so I can have the best of both worlds.


----------



## BarryL (Aug 21, 2003)

Hello,

My current boat has a dodger. My previous boats did not. My next will definitely have a dodger.

My dodger has a center window that can be easily opened with zippers. In the summer it gets opened and cool breezes come in. In spring / fall the window is closed and we stay warming. In cold / wet weather I have side panels that zip in and provide a lot more protection. The side panels really came in handy on the delivery home. The weather was 50, damp, and breezy. Sitting under the dodger helped the crew stay warm. The other time the dodger saved the day was a trip to Block Island in the rain and storm. By sitting under the dodger I stayed drier than if I was out in the open for the entire time. 

Regarding the bimini, I hate not being able to see the sails when its open. However, having a functional wind instruments helps a little. The bimini is really worth it when it's hot and sunny.

Not sure if I would spend the money for a bimini (I use mine only 1, 2 times a year) but the dodger is a certainty.

Barry


----------



## waterwks4me (Jan 16, 2010)

I believe that would be up to the owner of the boat as to the "needing a dodger".
I personally like dodgers and have had one on each of my boats that I have owned as well as our present boat. Being in an area that has a moderate winter it is nice to keep dry at the helm and my wife loves to sit where the dodger cuts the cold wind. This makes it easier for us to sail year round. We also have a bimini which is a necessity for me since I have problems due to the sun. We have a window placed in the bimini on ours which allows me to see most of the sail shape in the main. As the old saying goes "there are positives and negatives to everything we do".


----------



## arf145 (Jul 25, 2007)

We have neither dodger nor bimini. We planned to get a bimini right away when we first got our "new" boat 5 years ago, but then we got used to having an unfettered view of the sails, windex, other boats, etc. and couldn't do it. Same with a dodger. Besides that personal preference, we've got a couple of other factors: we don't sail in wintery conditions, and our cockpit area is crowded enough already.


----------



## sailordave (Jun 26, 2001)

> After seeing many boat with Dodgers and many without... Then looking at my older boat (new to me) without a dodger. I started thinking... and aspirin for the headache that thinking causes.
> Now have owned the boat and live aboard for a year with no Dodger...
> But checked with North sails and after lots & lots of dollars, There is a spanking new Dodger on my boat.


Well, as a baseball fan I used to like the Dodgers, but in recent years they haven't played so well. I'm not sure they would bring anything to the boat as crew so no, I would not want a Dodger on my boat. :laugher

A dodger on the other hand *can* be a nice piece of equipment if you are in cruising mode. Esp. here on the Chesapeake it helps by providing a nice place to camp out in the cockpit and get some relief from the weather while still sailing deep into the fall season. Wouldn't want one on a boat that's racing though. INSISTED that the owner remove the dodger on the boat I did Newport/Bermuda on this year.


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

For cruising, absolutely.

For daysailing, probably wouldn't bother.


----------



## rbrasi (Mar 21, 2011)

Wait, sailor Dave- are you saying you wouldn't want Matt Kemp on board? He's a five-tool player! Who doesn't need five tools on a sailboat?


----------



## ehmanta (Sep 12, 2006)

My first boat, a CAL 27, did not have a dodger or bimini, but our Tartan 37 does.....we're on our third dodger now and have invested in the full cockpit enclosure and absolutely love it! The enclosure adds a whole new room to the boat and for cruising, this is a huge advantage, especially when the rain hits. My wife and I are shade seekers and don't like the heat, so the shade is a big plus for us. If I had the boat in the Caribbean, I would probably just have the bimini up for shade.


----------



## rockDAWG (Sep 6, 2006)

Dodge is like a TV remote or Butt warmer in your car. Once you have them it is hard to not to have them, especially when you are doing so serious sailing.

You can try this in your driveway with the help of your SO:
1. Ask her to blast you with with water from a garden hose
2. Use a industrial fan and blow as hard as it can
3. Do that for 10 min.

It gets old very easily even with your full foul weather gear on. Trust me, been there and done that, and don't want to do that again.


----------



## Maine Sail (Jan 6, 2003)

No one "needs" a dodger, or a boat for that matter.... For us we will never not have one.

We'll never own a cruisng sailboat without one...


----------



## PCP (Dec 1, 2004)

yes, one that can be put down easily. On my boat I only need to release two straps with a quick release system. Takes about 10 seconds to put it down (or up) by two, about 30 seconds if it is just done by one.

Regards

Paulo


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

We have a dodger and bimini...both custom made by my wife with a Sailrite machine. I did the frame for both, I feel fortunate my wife can sew so well.

Previously our boat had a racing dodger on her that could fold down. It basically prorected the cabin when it rained and allowed us to leave it open, and whoever sat right behind it when sailing. The helmsman however got pelted and buried with the wind over the top of it. I would be in full foulies and my wife in a T shirt.

We designed our dodger like a second bimini with zip out sides and front. In the hot Chesapeake summers we take all three panels ( 2 side and one large front out and are just left with the bimini with side handles, thus allowing complete air flow. Our front piece is one large picture window as I didnt like how most dodgers had just a zip out center panel so you were always looking through obstruction when the zippers were, even with the panel in. In addition we used Strata Glass for everything. Additionally I installed side rail/ handles on the bimini fram to aid and assist in handholds when walking the gunwhale back to enter and egress thecockpit. These are used quite a bit and were a safety improvement.

We also have a bimini/ It keeps the sun from baking ourt brains. is amazing how much cooler it is at the helm or sitting in the cockpit without the sun beating on you. Again we modified standard design and have two large strata glass windowns on the back end of the bimini to allow seeing the windex and main sail for trimming. Thats a simple solution for those say they cant see to trim their main sail. At the dock or at anchor we have velcro shades to put over the strataglass.

Last year my wife added a connector piece from the bimini to dodger. Now even in the most pouring of rains we can sit high and dry at the dock or at anchor in the cockpit, Kinda of neat eating dinner at anchor in the cockpit while it is pouring rain around you. Also allows you great protection under way where you can stay comfortable with just a jacket on when making passageway in rain. It helps in the cooler months also

She also has made as as well side panels with windows zipping to the inside tops of the dodger ends and bimini which stretch all the way back to the stern corners.

The following photos show the dodger and bimini without connector or side pieces on a rainy day. NOte the windows in the bimini for main sail watching. Also my wife has made a new custom cover to preserve the dinghy from the UV

Dodger with front window zipped out but side panels in



























Dave


----------



## CarbonSink62 (Sep 29, 2011)

I don't have one now. It is high on the list for my cruising boat.

Whether my C25 becomes my cruising boat or I move up to a 27-28 is not clear.

The C25 does not have standing headroom; I have to open the companionway slider to stand up fully. A dodger would allow me to do that in the rain (as well as all the advantages listed earlier in this thread).


----------



## Glen53 (Jun 17, 2010)

On our 25 foot Catalina we have a bimini that has separate removable front and side curtains. Because it has a tiller I sit in the aft and have no problem seeing how the sail is trimmed. We will only zip the curtains in when necessary, but the top is up 24 / 7. For us, we will never own a boat without one. At port we can attach a frameless awning which covers the area aft of the bimini. This awning can also be fitted with curtains or screens, creating a complete enclosure


----------



## Squidd (Sep 26, 2011)

I think my boat is too small for a dodger...26'

And with the traveler on the bridgedeck, I'm not going to gain alot of protection in the cockpit...

Nope...too crowed for such a small boat...I need a bigger boat...

Yeah , that's it..a bigger boat with a dodger...yeah...


----------



## eherlihy (Jan 2, 2007)

I have one now, it's old, it leaks, and it looks like hell. I am getting a quote on a new one from Mobile Marine Canvas in Harpswell ME.


----------



## jrd22 (Nov 14, 2000)

Here in the land of cold water (PNW-55F+- summer water temp) it's really nice to be able to get out of the chilly wind, especially for those who are not at the wheel. A nice cozy corner under the dodger on the lee side is a favorite spot on the boat. The ability to have the companionway open when it's raining (not that that happens often here) makes it a lot easier for everyone too. I don't think there are many cruisers that feel a dodger is an option.


----------



## MarkSF (Feb 21, 2011)

The dodger that came with the boat kind of fell apart, so I took it off. For daysailing, we don't miss it at all. 

But then she is a very dry boat, and we stay in SF Bay. Now and then you get a little spray in the summer when the winds and chop are high, but you don't mind it then. In the winter conditions are more benign anyway.

My solution for shade and to stop rain entering the companionway, while at anchor and in the marina, is a large white sun-resistant nylon tarp that goes over the boom. Has a line with snap shackle at each corner. At $10, this might be the most reasonably priced boat accessory I've bought!


----------



## northptsailor (Jul 7, 2005)

My first cruising boat was a Bristol 29.9, and like most of the boats of that era (70's) it had almost no opening ports. Actually, one small one in the head. The dodger gave us the ability to get some ventilation below on hot rainy overnights because we could leave the companionway open without taking rain below.
You will also find that without a dodger, you will be alone in the cockpit if you are at the helm in spray or rain. You'll still be wet, but you will have company if they can stay dry.


----------



## ctl411 (Feb 15, 2009)

PBzeer said:


> For cruising, absolutely.
> 
> For daysailing, probably wouldn't bother.


Depends on the day sail.


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

For our area dodgers are more or less essential for cruising, of course it is a personal choice.

FWIW I do think it's important that the dodger 'looks' right on the boat, the material is taut and the windows are clear.

We really like the large radius bend our dodger builder used over the more typical square-cornered ones.


----------



## PCP (Dec 1, 2004)

Faster said:


> For our area dodgers are more or less essential for cruising, of course it is a personal choice.
> 
> FWIW I do think it's important that the dodger 'looks' right on the boat, the material is taut and the windows are clear.
> 
> We really like the large radius bend our dodger builder used over the more typical square-cornered ones.


I like the handholds.

Regards

Paulo


----------



## JulieMor (Sep 5, 2011)

Boasun said:


> Would you acquire a Dodger for your boat??


Having been out in temperatures near freezing and felt the cold spray hitting my face; the biting cold chilling me to the bone; wet charts, soggy food, etc., yes, I would prefer a dodger. It's really nice when your bow hits that wave and you see the spray coming right at you. Then you briefly duck behind the shelter of your trusty dodger and emerge again to await the next wash.


----------



## Paddyd (Jun 14, 2012)

I have had them with and with , our current boat does not have one ......for full time cruising I would probably buy one or make one


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

I confess that I miss sitting in an open cockpit with nothing to blot out the heavens on a perfect night. Utter bliss.

Otoh, if you sail on the NSW coast where it is quite usual for spray to be flying and the sun to be blazing down you will not want to be without both dodger and bimini.

On our old girl the bimini had clears on top so helm can keep an eye on the sails, new girl has panels over so not so easy but all one needs to do is poke ones head out once in a while. As I tend to steer from the rail anyway it is no great problem. New girl also has deck area aft of the cockpit so one can still lie out in the open and watch the stars.

Old Girl (We added hand rails similar to Fast's on either side and acros the rear of the dodger.)










Biggest problem for us is that we do like to keep the side curtains on the cockpit enclosure open even when it is raining and this is not really satisfactory. We are now making up a set of canvas 'wings' to solve that problem. I'll post pics when project is complete.

New Girl










Reality is that anyone who spends anytime sailing beyond a simple day sail is going to want a dodger, in warm climes a bimini and long term possibly/probably even a set of lee/weather clothes. Salt spray may be invigorating for the first few hours but oh man it does get really tired much beyond that.

Jon Eisberg posted this pic in another thread (the Alden cockpit thread) . Must say I do like the way the weather cloth comes across the deck like that.


----------



## Mike Banks (Aug 19, 2011)

Dodgers--I lost interest when they left Brooklyn--

But on a boat--anyone can be uncomfortable. I like the quick-collapse and remove type. In a bad storm a dodger could act like a sail and could push a boat into a pitch-pole situation. If it can be quickly removed I would have one.


----------



## fallard (Nov 30, 2009)

Another vote here for a dodger. It's a spray shield and windshield and keeps the rain out of the companionway most of the time. We've also added a Bimini with a connector to the dodger and roll-up side curtains with clear plastic to maintain a view. Our cockpit enclosure is open in the back, however.

Here in New England, when the sun goes down you get dew in the cockpit most evenings if you don't have some kind of a cockpit enclosure. We have added a very dry and liveable "room", as ehmanta has noted, by rigging the enclosure at anchor (that means the connector and side curtains.) This works when the boat is facing the wind at anchor, which is most of the time in southern New England. (We did have an experience in York Harbor, when we rigged the enclosure, went to dinner, and returned to find our boat was backside to the breeze, due to the strong current. Not only was the cockpit soaking wet, but we had condensation in the cabin!) Should have closed the companion way in hindsight.

Another advantage of a bimini is the reduced sun exposure as well as the cooling effect, which is much greater than we expected--actually more than we want in the shoulder season. Our bimini can be folded and the canvas retained in a boot if you want more sun or want to keep a closer eye on your mainsail trim.

About a dodger in the Caribbean, we've chartered down there at least a dozen times and I prefer a dodger for a spray shield and to keep the the companionway area dry. At anchor, it is nice to turn the wind off, too.


----------



## delite (Nov 2, 2009)

I love the dodger. It helps get you out of the wind so it feels warmer and keeps it dry below with companionway open in the rain. It can help extend your season, especially if you have a bimini as well and full enclosure. I really missed it when it was being repaired.


----------



## Maine Sail (Jan 6, 2003)

Faster said:


> For our area dodgers are more or less essential for cruising, of course it is a personal choice.
> 
> FWIW I do think it's important that the dodger 'looks' right on the boat, the material is taut and the windows are clear.
> 
> We really like the large radius bend our dodger builder used over the more typical square-cornered ones.


That looks like an Iverson.. Very nice...


----------



## CorvetteGuy (Jun 4, 2011)

I recently aquired a used but virtually brand new, it was off a 28' buccaneer and I modified it to fit my C&C Corvette all this for $100. It took a while to get used to the look of it on the boat as it hasnt had one for its whole life but now with the added comfort would not go with out.


----------



## Cruiser2B (Jan 6, 2011)

Wish I had one that day....most of the time I can do without one but plan on building a hard dodger


----------



## JonEisberg (Dec 3, 2010)

For a cruising boat that's gonna go places, doing so without some sort of dodger is strictly for masochists...

But I can't understand why the sort of rigid windshield/convertible top seen primarily on Scandinavian boats like Hallberg-Rassys, TDW's Malo, and my little tub pictured below, haven't gained a wider acceptance... On smaller boats, their versatility offers the best of all worlds, and after living with one for several years now, it's far and away the most practical solution to a variety of cruising conditions on a smaller boat, and is probably the single best mod I've made to my boat...

It's amazing how much protection the windshield alone still affords - sailing to weather in a breeze, it still keeps the cockpit pretty dry. One of the primary benefits of this arrangement on a boat like mine, it affords a very secure handhold when making the transition from cockpit to deck and vice versa, there's not much margin for error on many older boats with finer ends...

The big problem with modern dodgers that I see on most boats, is that they have become such permanent structures, no one ever folds them down for sailing in conditions when they're not needed&#8230; In addition, that tends to be tough on the eisenglass panels, further accentuating the funhouse mirror effect&#8230;

My panels are made from a much more rigid material, and remains clear as regular glass&#8230;

On a boat as small as mine, I cannot possibly recommend this sort of arrangement too highly. I'm pretty tall, not having to duck under a dodger all the time is pretty nice&#8230; It's especially nice for night sailing, so much easier to just glance up at the rig or sky from below, or just pop your head out for a quick scan around without even leaving the companionway&#8230; Once you've sailed with an easily convertible top/dodger for awhile, you begin to appreciate how small is the percentage of time you might actually _need_ to have a dodger in place, and how pleasant it can be to have it out of the way, how greatly your visibility is enhanced, and on and on...

Hard dodgers are certainly a great way to go on bigger boats, but on anything up to 40 feet or so, I still think a windshield/convertible top is the ultimate solution&#8230;


----------



## JulieMor (Sep 5, 2011)

There's nothing like sailing on a sunny day with a warm breeze in your face and and an unobstructed 360 view, even overhead. That's why I prefer collapsible dodgers.


----------



## YorktownSailor65 (Oct 19, 2012)

A well-made dodger is a wonderful addition to nearly any sailboat. 
Kinda like your first microwave oven: You really didn't need it, but once you got it, you wonder where you'd be without it... All of the above reasons I agree with. They really cut the wind and keep things dry when the wind kicks up, especially on a boat with low freeboard or in any kid of seas. A great place to "tuck" a few items you like to keep in the cockpit, but were afraid to lose overboard when the wind picked up.


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

Where I to have my druthers I'd druther that our solar panels had been installed over the stern rather than over the cockpit for all the reasons previously extolled. Otoh, these days and particularly in high UV locations like Oz the shade aspect cannot be ignored.


----------

